# prima installazione gentoo, problemi con la rete e Grub

## marco.mac

salve a tutti,

la rete:

ho impostato l'hostname

 *Quote:*   

> # nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> HOSTNAME="gentoo"

 

non ho impostato il nome del dominio dato che ho un router... (l'handbook dice cosï¿½)

ho modificato il file net

 *Quote:*   

> # nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 

ed ho attivato l'interfaccia di rete all'avvio

 *Quote:*   

> # rc-update add net.eth0 default

 

ho modificato /etc/host scrivendoci questo

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1    gentoo localhost

 

credevo di aver fatto tutto bene ma mi sbagliavo la rete non parte e appena faccio il boot del sistema dice che nn trova eth0... perchï¿½?  :Sad: 

poi per quanto riguarda Grub, l'ho installato, e funziona alla perfezione... unico problema ï¿½ che nn so dove lo ho installato, sotto /boot nn c'ï¿½...

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda

gli ho dato questo comando... ma dato che gentoo l'ho messo su hdb nn ï¿½ che mi sono sbagliato?

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed ho attivato l'interfaccia di rete all'avvio
> 
>  *Quote:*   # rc-update add net.eth0 default 
> ...

 

fai un taglia incolla dell'errore esatto prodotto dal comando

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

inoltre, posta l'output di:

```

# ifconfig eth0

# route -en

```

riguardo a grub, non capisco se riesci a fare il boot o meno...

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credevo di aver fatto tutto bene ma mi sbagliavo la rete non parte e appena faccio il boot del sistema dice che nn trova eth0... perchï¿½? 
> 
> poi per quanto riguarda Grub, l'ho installato, e funziona alla perfezione... unico problema ï¿½ che nn so dove lo ho installato, sotto /boot nn c'ï¿½...
> ...

 

forse capisco. per caso, hai collocato i file di boot in una partizione separata (cosa facoltativa ma opportuna), che ti sei dimenticato di definire in /etc/fstab (cosa inopportuna  :Smile:  )?

il comando grub-install non centra nulla con i file di configurazione. forse questo secondo quesito meriterebbe un topic separato.

----------

## marco.mac

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fai un taglia incolla dell'errore esatto prodotto dal comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
 /etc/rc.conf: line 16 : DISPLAYMANAGER: command not found

Starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware kernel module(driver)

```

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre, posta l'output di:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
 ificonfig eth0 --> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

route -en   ------> Destination 127.0.0.0         Gateway    0.0.0.0          Genmask      255.0.0.0        Flags      U         MSS    0   Window 0    irtt   0   Iface lo 
```

grub funziona unico problema è che nn trovo più i suoi file.. su /boot non ci sono e nn li riesco a trovare da nessuna parte

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  /etc/rc.conf: line 16 : DISPLAYMANAGER: command not found
> 
> ...

 

a parte l'errore su DISPLAYMANAGER (inessenziale, hai decommentato erroneamente una riga in /etc/rc.conf.) sembra proprio un errore di kernel. non avresti compilato il supporto alla tua scheda ethernet.

quali opzioni hai attivato allo scopo, che scheda hai (controlla con `# lspci|grep Ethernet`)?

prova anche a postare un `# lsmod`

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> grub funziona unico problema è che nn trovo più i suoi file.. su /boot non ci sono e nn li riesco a trovare da nessuna parte

 

```

# ls `qlist grub|grep boot`

```

----------

## marco.mac

scheda Ethernet: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev40)

```

#lsmod

Module         Size   Used by

s2io              65344       0 

i2c_dev            8456       0

i2c_isa           7040        0

i2c_core          20800     2   i2c_dev, i2c_isa
```

----------

## marco.mac

grazie a cloc3 per avermi fatto capire l'errore... 

ma non so che modulo devo attivare, quando riconfiguro il kernel, per la mia scheda di rete... 

chi mi può illuminare?

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> scheda Ethernet: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev40)
> 
> 

 

per questo si usano le ricerchette in internet

da menuconfig dovrebbe essere:

```

Device Drivers --> Network Device Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --> Tulip family --> ULI526x controller support

```

----------

## djinnZ

lspci e vedi cosa c'è installato nel pc, lsmod dalla live e vedi quale modulo ha caricato...

leggere la documentazione prima che il buon scen e compagni inizino a farsi domande esistenziali (del genere ma chi me lo fa fare di tradurre se nessuno legge, perchè siamo al mondo etc...)

In ogni caso la scheda di rete (ULI526X=y) è una cosa che ti consiglio di abilitare builtin se possibile.

@clock mi hai battuto sul tempo...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lucapost

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi per quanto riguarda Grub, l'ho installato, e funziona alla perfezione... unico problema ï¿½ che nn so dove lo ho installato, sotto /boot nn c'ï¿½...
> 
> 

 

non è che ti sei dimenticato di montare la partizione di boot, da root:

```
mount /boot
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## marco.mac

grazie a tutti ragazzi... ora provo tutto ciò che mi avete consigliato e poi farò sapere

----------

## marco.mac

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *marco.mac wrote:*   
> 
> poi per quanto riguarda Grub, l'ho installato, e funziona alla perfezione... unico problema ï¿½ che nn so dove lo ho installato, sotto /boot nn c'ï¿½...
> 
>  
> ...

 

ho seguito passo passo l'handbook... ho fatto tutto ciò che c'è scritto... quindi si spera che il montaggio della partizione di boot ci sia  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

nell'handbook, se non sbaglio, nelle opzioni di mount di /boot, indica di inserire "noauto"? Indovina a cosa serve?

da root:

```
mount /boot && ls /boot
```

e posta il risultato.

Se hai ancora problemi posta il risultato del comando

```
mount
```

----------

